# A way to make your own sanding drums for your rotary tool like Dremel, Proxxon etc.



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi folks. I found a nice tutorial on the net which I think is worth trying. I haven't tried this so far but I think this will work out just fine. The credits for the tutorial go to "ToxIk" and as he didn't restrict the distribution of the tut I just copy and paste it here.

Here ya go. The following text and pictures are not my property. The tutorial can also be viewed at: http://lordsofquake.net/~ToxIk/dst/dst.html



> The first thing you'll need to do is cut yourself some strips of sandpaper. I cut mine 2cm wide. This is almost exactly half the circumfrence of 1/2" diameter and will result in a wrap that is nearly 45degrees downwards. Don't understand that part? no biggie, it's not that important.
> Be sure to cut the strips as absolutely straight as you possible can. I used a straight edge and x-acto knife. A paper cutter would probably be better/easier, but I don't have one.
> 
> 
> ...


Some things you should mention:


Use on low speeds only
Wear safety glasses when working with any power tool
Since the roll is not one piece like the actual dremel sanding drums/rolls, it is much easier to catch and edge and have the whole thing come apart

Tell me what you think of it and if you already have made your own drums in a similar or different manner it would be great to share your experience here.

Have a nice Sunday.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I might have a go at this, thanks for posting.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is some good thinking! Nice tip Buddy! Flatband


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

what do you use to cut it to length? i hate cutting sandpaper really ...

very cool guide thanks!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

@strikewzen: The author suggests those two tools


















I think I will use a box cutter for that job because I don't want my Fiskars rotary cutter blade become dull.

I have ordered some quality sandpaper (not the cheap hardware store stuff) and will try it out when I have a little time off. I plan on gathereing some data how the homemade sanding drums compare to the Dremel drums regarding endurance and cost efficiency and will let you know what I found. I think a great benefit from homemade ones is that you can make yourself drums for any purpose and with every grit you can get. I think Dremel is only offering drums with grit 60 and 120.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

The adhesive tape seems to be the weak link. Author gives caveat possibility of sanding roll coming apart while in use. If that is the case, before using the homemade sanding roll, maybe spot gluing with maybe 'super-glue' at the edges of the roll where it would have tendency to come apart. Nevertheless, a clever home-brew alternative to make your own sanding rolls. Gives me ideas ... instead of one big long sandpaper roll and cutting off each roll, the sanding rolls could be 'individually made' (using a tracing pattern so sandpaper strip fits your drum mandrell), and then using contact cement on the inner tape and inside back of sandpaper strip ... the contact cements are stronger bonding than the adhesive on the tape.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome to the max. Thanks.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

Do a vid please


----------

